# Opening .mpq files- Installing Warcraft 3 TFT



## Hocha (Jul 31, 2005)

How do I properly open .mpq files?

I think I must've messed up the file association on them, because now whenever I try to open ANY .mpq file, it starts up the actual Warcraft III application. This means I can't run the setup.mpq file to install The Frozen Throne (TFT), or even the original setup.mpq file for warcraft III, (which means I can't uninstall it, I think.)

if I'm thinking along the wrong lines, though,

then what is the setup procedure to install The Frozen Throne?


----------



## Hocha (Jul 31, 2005)

rrah, nevermind. I found out that Chinese releases of WC3 and TFT do not contain mac support, which is understandable. Blizz's thinking was probably: Because who on earth (or in china) uses a macintosh anyway, huh?

Funny thing is, I can still play the original WC3 on my laptop using the chinese release disc WITHOUT the mac support. The TFT disc though, fares far less better. 

I should have never ever bought the TFT chinese release. It was cheaper by what... less than a dollar?

bleah.


----------

